# Bendix coaster brake



## Darrell

Following my initial posting title, NEWCOMER, I was able to repair the skip-tooth chain, due to the generosity of a fellow member, whose tag I lost.  Thanks.
Since it has been about 50 years since I disassembled the coaster brake, I may have made some error in re-assembly.  It does not stop the way I remembered as a kid, definitely wont "skid the tire".  Is there a source for exploded view of the Bendix brake?  Is it possible that I put too much grease on the brass shoes?  Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## B607

That was AnthonyR that sent the chain.   Assuming you assembled the hub correctly, I don't think grease would cause a problem on the shoes.  As soon as you set the brake the first time, the lubricant is squeezed out for the most part.  Do you have a wire wheel on a motor?  Or a stiff wire brush?  I'd hit them with that and see if you can "rough them up" just a bit.  There are also parallel grooves on the shoes.  If they were worn down so far the grooves are no longer visible, that could be a problem.  You'd need new shoes in that case.
B607


----------



## partsguy

www.oldroads.com

they have diagrams.


----------



## YOUBUGME2

can you adjust these things at all?


----------



## YOUBUGME2

Ok nm I figured it out just playing with it...


----------



## Schweirdo

*Bendix hub diagrams*

Try this one:

www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html

It has diagrams for all Bendix hubs and a little history and info about each type.


----------

